# Coffee Pop-up Table (or other?) Suggestions? Advice and help appreciated.



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

As you may know, I run a pop-up coffee shop and this is to take bookings for events and occasionally running our own events. I haven't yet got my own table (or similar other thing) for these pop-ups as I've relied on tables at the venues or kitchen work surfaces etc.

The other reason I didn't yet get one is that I I'm struggling to find something I'm happy with. Mainly due to the height of tables that seem to be available. I'd like it to look good but I'm not particularly "handy" myself to make something out of pallets or similar.

My criteria would basically be -

1. Able to take a decent weight - Upwards of 100KG I guess.

2. Sufficient size to take the machine and everything else - Ideally 2m long (I guess) and 80cm width (could be a touch more or less tbf).

3. Height of the work surface - my kitchen island is 90cm high and seems a good height. Most tables I'm finding are not approaching this height.

4. As transportable as possible. EIther folding or put together somehow.

Ideally as cheap as possible  , though if there is an ideal solution I could keep it in mind until I had more cash flow.

Currently I'm a little limited in space to transport things but I will likely add a van or similar. Still I'd like it to be relatively small and easy to transport, as I have to set it up each time and normally it's for a day or less each time.

I wondered if anybody had any good suggestions or ideas before I just went ahead and bought a fairly nondescript foldable heavy duty table...I have a cover made out of coffee bags, so if I went that way it helps hide the genericness a little but still thought I'd ask.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

One of the pubs I used to work in had a couple of folding bars for events etc. It was basically 3 hindged sides with a drop down shelf for support & a bar top with a lip that sat on top & got of bolted onto the sides. Being custom built (think it was ply but MDF may work if sealed) it was the perfext height to serve drinks.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I have one of these...









Really strong but unfortunately doesn't fold.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

> Ideally as cheap as possible  , though if there is an ideal solution I could keep it in mind until I had more cash flow.


We saw a bar at a wedding last summer, a couple of bar height logs with three scaffold planks across! Can't get much cheaper, it looked good too. Not sure if it would be far to heavy though!


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe look for someone in your area who works with reclaimed materials and can build you something you are happy with.

Mr B.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

A setup I have used very successfully:

Heavy duty "dexion" shelving - the angle-iron parts

4 legs - basically drilled angle-iron (but not as heavy as "dexion" is a tad thiner although still robust)

- these had drilled "plates" welded to the top and bottom (used as "feet" and "fixing" for top - See later)

4 x long supports (flat steel rods drilled at ends and centre)

4 x short supports (flat steel rods drilled at ends and centre)

2 x long "top grippers" (flat steel rods with "turnups" at each end)

these also had short round rods sticking "down" (welded on opposite side to turnups) and drilled holes about 6 inches inside

2 x short "top grippers" (flat steel rods with "turnups" at each end)

these also had short round rods sticking "down" (opposite side to turnups)

The long "top grippers" had thickish sticky pads along the length (for the table top to fit snuggly)

Two largish "planks" (it was actually a table top that had been sawn in half - for ease of movement - it could have been 1 piece)

A handful of biggish (but fairly short) bolts and butterfly nuts...

A Socket (to fit bolts) and a ratchet wrench.

The basic structure was:

Two legs braced with 2 long supports bolted on in an X (and the two supports to each other via middle hole)

Repeat for other side. (So each side two legs joined with large X)

Each side then braced with the short supports bolted on in an X (and the two supports to each other via middle hole)

This gives a pretty sturdy rectangular "box" which can be stood either way up (as the tops and bottoms of the legs are identical)....

The Long "top grippers" were then popped on top - with rods fitting into the holes at the top of each leg....

The Short "top grippers" were then popped on top of that - with rods fitting into the holes in the long top grippers....

The Two table top pieces then sat on the "top grippers"...

the 4 turnups stopped the table top moving.

This setup held about 4 1/2 tonnes of beer plus loads of glasses and food (and often several dancers)

it was used about 8 times a year (at Twickenham Internationals)

First match each season it took about 15 minutes to set up subsequent matches about 5.....

It was fairly heavy but fitted onto a roof rack...

We just chucked a large table cloth over it......

We had a little bag for the nuts, bolts and ratchet set plus some spare sticky pads

The bag held the bungies that held everything on the roof rack when the table was in use.

I know it was knocked together in a mates garage.... although the mate was pretty skilled with welding and stuff


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a farmer's market type stall/table - they come apart really easily (fold up flat pack basically), and they can do them in custom heights/depths/widths. I got mine from here: https://www.tradersupplies.co.uk/large-table-kit.html

The tops are plywood which you can paint and cut holes in so your cables go straight down instead of over the front and you can put rinsers in etc.

You could just drape a cloth round the front, but I broke some pallets up for mine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not having much luck with the picture


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Not having much luck with the picture


I can see the photo. Looks really good


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I can see the photo. Looks really good


I'm away with work and the hotel wifi is terrible so likely just that


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Get 1 or two of these at £60 each and cut some plywood squares for the feet to stand on if on soft ground. Should do the job well and not be too much faff setting up.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Need-Computer-120x60cm-Portable-Folding/dp/B01BABJ6G6/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1526346529&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=need+folding+computer+desk&psc=1


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Get a farmer's market type stall/table - they come apart really easily (fold up flat pack basically), and they can do them in custom heights/depths/widths. I got mine from here: https://www.tradersupplies.co.uk/large-table-kit.html
> 
> The tops are plywood which you can paint and cut holes in so your cables go straight down instead of over the front and you can put rinsers in etc.
> 
> You could just drape a cloth round the front, but I broke some pallets up for mine.


Excellent thanks Will. I gave them a call and they said yeah we'll just make it higher if you want. I guess as all the tables seemed to be a fairly set height, so I just wasn't thinking it was an option!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got mine made 90cm, much better for working. they're pretty reasonable too. Just remember and spec it with 18mm ply to take the extra weight


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

https://www.amazon.de/bierzeltgarnitur-220-x-70-cm/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Abierzeltgarnitur%20220%20x%2070%20cm

Bierzeltgarnitur?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I got mine made 90cm, much better for working. they're pretty reasonable too. Just remember and spec it with 18mm ply to take the extra weight


I aiming for 90cm as well, it's the same as my kitchen island at home and that's always been pretty comfortable. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Eurmax make strong collaspable tables. I used to use them on markets and they would easily hold a big espresso machine and a couple of grinders. Not sure they are cheap though, solid tables though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I aiming for 90cm as well, it's the same as my kitchen island at home and that's always been pretty comfortable. Thanks for the help!


Oh aye, get an additional support that runs the long way across the middle of the table too!


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

We use pallets and a couple of legs we built to meet the height. Kind of idea due to standardised sizes. 100cmx120cm, two legs made of standard carcassing and then a 18mm ply cut to top. Screws together in a matter of minutes and is solid. Also looks rustic, which is our aesthetic. We've even been commissioned by people to make them before.


----------

